
Why CEOs Should Tell It Like It Is - thunk
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/07/02/why-ceos-should-tell-it-like-it-is/
======
yoseph
"As a company grows, communication becomes its biggest challenge. If the
employees fundamentally trust the CEO, then communication will be vastly more
efficient than if they don’t. Telling things as they are is a critical part of
building this trust. A CEO’s ability to build this trust over time is often
the difference between companies that execute well and companies that are
chaotic."

Awesome quote. From my experience, I would say communication is the greatest
challenge for startups in general, whether they've just started or have
established themselves and are growing. Without good communication,
misunderstandings can easily become a huge headache and perhaps a show
stopper.

------
rmah
More articles like this should be posted here.

------
lleger
This is awesomely good advice all around.

